
US unveils blueprint for 'virtually unhackable' internet - hhs
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-quantum-loop-unveils-blueprint-virtually.html
======
aaron-santos
Hard to get an answer from the article. What does 'virtually' mean here? What
are the engineering tradeoffs as we approach absolutely secure?

------
t0mmyb0y
How many times will this be redone as we get closer to actual quantum
computing and not virtual quantum computing?

